# Convert Web Page To Txt on Cloud



## Homipc (Apr 3, 2013)

Is there any cloud service, which would convert the content of the webpage to txt file? Something like the service to convert web to pdf web2pdf
When it was with Button (Save web pages to PDF from your Browser or add PDF Button on your Web Site) ...
Thanks fA.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Have a look at this article. It should tell you the easy way to do it.


----------

